# feeding cory fry?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok i was told to feed bbs but the bbs will swim around and the corys cant really get them since they are bottomfeeders....? so should i feed bbs and the corys will just eat them when they die and fall to the bottom?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You can also feed them Cyclop-eeze, freeze dried or frozen. UncleRick on AquaBid sells a product called BetterThanBrine which you can also use.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

When I breed cories I rarely clean the bottom of the tank. The "critters" that feed off of this stuff is a good first food for baby cories. They are called infusoria and it's easy to grow your own. Place a leaf of lettuce in a bowl of water and put it in the window. After a few days you will notice a rather pungent aroma. The water will also be a kind of gray color. The infusoria are then sucked up in an eye dropper or turkey baster and dropped into the cory fry tank. After about 2 weeks, you can feed bbs. Good luck!
Tony


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep I love the infusoria method too! or you could feed liquid fry food.......


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I feed all my baby cories microworms and believe it or not crushed flakes. I also add a ramshorn snail to the tank (which is a bare bottom 2.5 gal tank filled only about 2" from the bottom). Snails also help to produce infusoria and you don't have to use an eye dropper as it's already in the tank.

Big thing with cory fry is water quality.


----------

